# Solved: Win 7 for use w/Refurbished PC



## FFJones33 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am looking to get another copy of Windows 7 (Full version) - There is a "disclaimer" on the ones that I have seen lately that states that it is "Intended for distribution with a refurbished PC". What I would like to know is if this version is the same as a full retail version from Microsoft, or is it limited in some way ?? - Perhaps like the OEM version that can only be installed on one machine (not moved to another replacement system)

Thanks for any help


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You are right. An 'OEM' version, once installed, cannot later be transferred with the same Product Key on to a different PC. When that PC is scrapped, that Windows Product Key is no longer usable.

With a retail version, you can remove it from one PC and install it on another, using the same Product Key.

Take care to ensure that you can get Windows 7 drivers for the PC you intend to install Windows 7 on. Check the PC maker's website too see what drivers are available for that model.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

FFJones33 said:


> I am looking to get another copy of Windows 7 (Full version) - There is a "disclaimer" on the ones that I have seen lately that states that it is "Intended for distribution with a refurbished PC". What I would like to know is if this version is the same as a full retail version from Microsoft, or is it limited in some way ?? - Perhaps like the OEM version that can only be installed on one machine (not moved to another replacement system)
> 
> Thanks for any help


Just where are you finding versions of Win7 with this disclaimer? This is certainly pirated software.


----------



## FFJones33 (Nov 24, 2012)

The one I am asking about is not the OEM version. It is sold in the "Normal Green Box" and contains both 32 and 64 bit software and is marketed as the "Full version". However there is a disclaimer printed in the media that states that it is intended for distribution with a refirbushed PC. It looks like a third version (OEM, Full Retail, and this one) Perhaps since MS has come out with Windows 8 - They are now marketing the full retail version as intended for distribution with a refirbushed PC ??


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

FFJones33 said:


> The one I am asking about is not the OEM version. It is sold in the "Normal Green Box" and contains both 32 and 64 bit software and is marketed as the "Full version". However there is a disclaimer printed in the media that states that it is intended for distribution with a refirbushed PC. It looks like a third version (OEM, Full Retail, and this one) Perhaps since MS has come out with Windows 8 - They are now marketing the full retail version as intended for distribution with a refirbushed PC ??


No, it is pirated software.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Snagglegaster said:


> Just where are you finding versions of Win7 with this disclaimer? This is certainly pirated software.


If this was pirated software, it would have no disclaimer at all. I think the OP has a system builders copy of Win7.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Lance1 said:


> If this was pirated software, it would have no disclaimer at all. I think the OP has a system builders copy of Win7.


Sorry, Bubba, there is no OEM version, or any other copy of Win7 that is licensed to "system refurbishers only", that can be bought online, or in a retail shop. I've been a MS partner and System Builder going on 14 years, and I know a bogus copy of Windows when I see one.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Bubba? wow... I'm cut deep.


----------



## jhparizona (Jan 2, 2009)

Snagglegaster said:


> Just where are you finding versions of Win7 with this disclaimer? This is certainly pirated software.


No, that does not certainly mean it is pirated software. Why would you state and assume it is pirated? Pirated software almost never comes with any kind of disclaimer.


----------



## jhparizona (Jan 2, 2009)

Snagglegaster said:


> Sorry, Bubba, there is no OEM version, or any other copy of Win7 that is licensed to "system refurbishers only", that can be bought online, or in a retail shop. I've been a MS partner and System Builder going on 14 years, and I know a bogus copy of Windows when I see one.


And where did you "See" this copy of Windows the OP is inquiring about?


----------



## jhparizona (Jan 2, 2009)

Snagglegaster said:


> Sorry, Bubba, there is no OEM version, or any other copy of Win7 that is licensed to "system refurbishers only", that can be bought online, or in a retail shop. I've been a MS partner and System Builder going on 14 years, and I know a bogus copy of Windows when I see one.


Then why does Microsoft have these pages available explaining refurbished computers and Microsoft Windows licensing?

Refurbish website
License PDF


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Snagglegaster*, you continue to amaze me, and not always in a positive way. I too have never heard of a version for refurbishers only, but let's ask questions about maybe a link to one or to a license reference and skip the personal inferences.

And, nobody has said they even have one of those, so there's no question about whether we can help or not.

As long as I'm posting ... *FFJones33*, obviously we have interest in learning about these; can you gives us any helpful links. Or then retailers who offer these?


----------



## jhparizona (Jan 2, 2009)

FFJones33 said:


> I am looking to get another copy of Windows 7 (Full version) - There is a "disclaimer" on the ones that I have seen lately that states that it is "Intended for distribution with a refurbished PC". What I would like to know is if this version is the same as a full retail version from Microsoft, or is it limited in some way ?? - Perhaps like the OEM version that can only be installed on one machine (not moved to another replacement system)
> 
> Thanks for any help


See my post regarding "system refurbishers only". Reading MS licenses always gives me a headache and this time is no different. However, as far as I can see, it is essentially and upgrade to an OEM license and the system would need to have both the original COA and this upgrade COA to be legal. If the original COA sticker is not available, then I would suspect the license would be invalid. As such, it would be almost identical in transferability to purchasing an OEM copy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> *Snagglegaster*, you continue to amaze me, and not always in a positive way. I too have never heard of a version for refurbishers only, but let's ask questions about maybe a link to one or to a license reference and skip the personal inferences.
> 
> And, nobody has said they even have one of those, so there's no question about whether we can help or not.
> 
> As long as I'm posting ... *FFJones33*, obviously we have interest in learning about these; can you gives us any helpful links. Or then retailers who offer these?


If you can find a legitimate link to any "refurbishers only" versions of Windows 7, I'll owe you a legitimate apology plus any points you want to give me. Otherwise, I expect a public apology. I'll give it a week.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Lance1 said:


> Bubba? wow... I'm cut deep.


Yeah, in Texan, it just means "brother" or "friend". No need to be "cut deep".


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Snagglegaster said:


> Yeah, in Texan, it just means "brother" or "friend". No need to be "cut deep".


O! Sorry. I heal quickly. Here's a link you may be interested in.

*Microsoft Authorized Refurbishers*


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a quote from the MAR Program Guide. Download it *HERE*



> Order and Installation Process
> For example, the refurbisher orders and installs Windows 7 following these steps:
> 1. Windows 7 COAs and Recovery Media packs are ordered through established ordering
> processes. The Recovery Media pack includes recovery media and an End User License Agreement
> ...


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Lance1 said:


> O! Sorry. I heal quickly. Here's a link you may be interested in.
> 
> *Microsoft Authorized Refurbishers*


That's still a long way from a MS approved "refurbisher only" copy of Win7 available as a download. A link to a MS refurbisher program for volume dealers isn't germane to this thread. All the same, comedy relief is always appreciated.Your post isn't really "on topic", but I appreciate the thought behind it. A couple of Aspirin will make your head hurt less. In the meantime, I'm waiting for TerryNet to respond. Simple enough: Find a legitimate Windows 7 for refurbishers only download.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

The thing is is that you can't download Windows 7 for refurbishers. You have to be a member, and then as my post #17 says



> 1. Windows 7 COAs and Recovery Media packs are ordered through established ordering
> processes. The Recovery Media pack includes recovery media and an End User License Agreement
> (EULA) packaged in a slim-line DVD case with a printed wrap.


That is what I think the OP has. How he or she got it is the question.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Lance1 said:


> The thing is is that you can't download Windows 7 for refurbishers. You have to be a member, and then as my post #17 says
> 
> That is what I think the OP has. How he or she got it is the question.


Pirated.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

How can a refurbishers copy of Win7 be a Pirate? It would come to them direct form MS.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> *Snagglegaster*, you continue to amaze me, and not always in a positive way. I too have never heard of a version for refurbishers only, but let's ask questions about maybe a link to one or to a license reference and skip the personal inferences.
> 
> And, nobody has said they even have one of those, so there's no question about whether we can help or not.
> 
> As long as I'm posting ... *FFJones33*, obviously we have interest in learning about these; can you gives us any helpful links. Or then retailers who offer these?


By my clock, it's the 25th. Still waiting for your response to system refurbishers version of Win7. Anytime you want to opt out of the game, just say so. You continue to amaze me, and not always in a positive way. Us humble members tend to expect more from moderators.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have been doing a bit of digging around and while I can find quite a bit about the Microsoft system refurbishment program, I can find nothing about a system refurbishment version of W7 ( or any other Microsoft OS) 
the SR program does clearly show images of a genuine hologrammed Microsoft DVD that bear no resemblance to SR copies for sale on Ebay & other sites

From what I can see on the SR site the COA given with a refurbished PC ( if the PC hasn't got its original COA & install media ) is marked as sold with a refurbished PC only BUT that is the COA sticker & not the Install DVD 

However like all Microsoft licensing , it is a complete minefield and none of us are qualified to give an expert opinion & answer on it. We can all only ask questions and express our disbelief of whether the copies floating around the net are legitimate
I can't be sure but it is quite possible that the Ebay copies are actually legitimate but belong to the charities and education refurbishment program, which has always been somewhat different to mainstream Microsoft licencing & issuing terms. If they are legitimate restricted use install media then a normal person using them would very likely be in breach of T&C for them

I know a few years ago when I bought a new PC from a smaller OEM, I was given a full version of retail install media with a legitimate retail COA sticker, but the media (dvd) was not a hologrammed retail media but a customized OEM version that had the OEM printed on the front and the specialized drivers and programs slipstreamed into it 

That is legal, so these could be a similar type of thing


----------

